# Music downloads?



## LightningMcGreen (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey anybody know a better way for music downloads besides lime/frostwire? Thanks in advance! +rep


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2010)

pirate bay is the way to go from what my techy friend tells me, but it requires the use of e torrents, which i have no clue as to what they are or how to use them, but she says pirate bay is the way to go..


----------



## dam612 (Oct 9, 2010)

torrents its mad easy. Dload a torrent client -bitlord or something like that, and then go to a torrent website, click what u want, open it in your torrent client and wait for the dload. You want alot of seeds and not alot of leechers. Best way imo but dont dload hbo shows or box sets or brand new bluray movies as those are things targeted by your internet provider-know a few friends who got cablevision letters saying theyve been flagged and warned-like soprano box sets and shit like that


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha yeah I have no idea either, not too computer savvy lol


----------



## GanjaGirl<3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Torrents!!

-Download uTorrent here: http://www.utorrent.com/ 
-Go here for torrents http://www.btjunkie.com/
-Type in the song/artist you're looking for on BTjunkie pick the torrent with the most green comments (this means people approved of it)
-Run uTorrent
-Download the torrent you want and open it in uTorrent
-When it finishes downloading in uTorrent go to where you had it download to (right click the file and click 'Open Containing Folder')
-Open the file and ENJOY!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

get realplayer its free and you can download every youtube video and it lets you convert them to mp3 ..

spliffbazz


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 12, 2010)

best site i have found by far for music torrents is Rutracker.org its a russian site so you wont have records companies watching it like thepiratebay

use google translate to get thru registration process once in you'll find the music sections all in english

http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=rutracker.org&act=url


----------



## bobwilliam (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I prefer torrent is the best one sites to download the music as per your requirements with short time of the period.


----------



## ford442 (Oct 22, 2010)

i put all of my music up as torrents - check them out! 

http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=noah+cohn&cat=0


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 23, 2010)

ginjawarrior said:


> best site i have found by far for music torrents is Rutracker.org its a russian site so you wont have records companies watching it like thepiratebay
> 
> use google translate to get thru registration process once in you'll find the music sections all in english
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=rutracker.org&act=url


cool ima check that out


----------



## irieie (Oct 24, 2010)

vuze is a good torrent client. it does everything. search, download, play and convert to any player format including all apple products. check it out and download for free here:
http://www.vuze.com/


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 24, 2010)

Torrents are the way to go.

get either "BitTorrent" or "uTorrent"

Then you can go to a variety of torrent host sites, but btjunkie.org and thepiratebay.org are the best.

Basically, you get the torrent programs...Then go to one of those sites and search for whatever you're looking for.

Filter it by "seeds" to get the torrents with the most uploaders. (seeds = Uploaders, Leech = Downloader) That way you get the best quality stuff the fastest.

Once you find your file/album/etc., download it, and "Open With" the torrent program (bittorrent, utorrent). Then it should begin downloading, etc...Just be sure to exit out of it after its downloaded, or else you will start automatically uploading it to other people.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

LetricBud said:


> Torrents are the way to go.
> 
> get either "BitTorrent" or "uTorrent"
> 
> ...


the idea of torrents is to download and SHARE...thats the only reason it works. someone uploads a torrent and lets a few people download it..then its up to evveryone else to keep it alive but sharing it. most GOOD/private torrent sites will ban you if you dont shhare back.


----------

